# Game 11: Milwaukee Bucks at Washington Wizards



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Milwaukee Bucks (5-5) vs. Washington Wizards (4-4).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/350835401.html


----------

